# Epic home renovation Fails!



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, but the natty light shower head is not a fail, but pure college ingenuity success lol!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Gotta love the live-action shot of the deck falling under the weight of a full hot tub. I probably wouldn't have been able to focus on taking a picture if that was my deck. I definitely wouldn't have filled a hot tub up there, if that was my deck.


----------

